# lumbar hydration with shoulder straps



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

what's out there other than camelbak and henty? i can't run fanny packs as i've tried and they don't stay put. i'm basically looking for a fanny pack with shoulder straps. camelbak skyline has my eye as the henty is all loops and minimal pockets. source used to make one but looks like that went to the way side. not looking to take much, but keys phone and minimalist tools. i love riding without a pack, but my new bike doesn't allow much of a water bottle to be mounted. hopefully there's other choices.


----------



## cxrcr (Feb 19, 2004)

Try Wingnut Gear out of NY. I hate riding with Camelback style hydration and have found the Wingnut pack is perfect for long epic rides when I can’t use only bottles.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

sweet, thank you. what model are you running and what distances are you riding? i'm leaning towards 3.0, but i just saw that they charge additional $25 for bladder. could i use my old 2L camelbak bladder w/o it being too sloppy? $200 for a minimalist backpack is steep, but i'll pay the 175 for no bladder if the pack will work with my existing bladder. i'll pay more for usa made but at a point it becomes too much


----------



## cxrcr (Feb 19, 2004)

Ours didn’t come with bladders but that was almost 10yrs ago. We have a race pack and one similar to the 2.0 but looks slightly smaller. Used on everything from 45-60 mile rides but that is usually supplemented by bottles on bike and being well hydrated at the start.


----------



## acoustic101 (Jan 31, 2009)

Been using Wingnut packs for many years. Use the 3.0 for long rides of 40 plus miles. Most bladders will fit fine. I use my platypus "Big Mouth" 3 liter bladder. I can get most of the weight low on my hips. Also love the wing pockets for grabbing stuff without taking off the pack. I've yet to find anything I like better for long rides.


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

I love my Henty, what don't you like about them?


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

hambocairns said:


> I love my Henty, what don't you like about them?


lack of pockets from what i could tell online. went the camelbak skyline and it's pretty decent with lots of storage for a bag of its size


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

fishwrinkle said:


> lack of pockets from what i could tell online. went the camelbak skyline and it's pretty decent with lots of storage for a bag of its size


Ah ok, I find it carries everything I need -

Mini pump, Stands DART, tyre pressure gauge, mini tool, snack bar, water pack, first aid kit.

I live in the tropics so I don't need to store a jacket or anything like that.


----------

